# The Scottish Prose Psalter



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 13, 2007)

Is anyone acquainted with _The Scottish Prose Psalter, Being the Authorized Version of the Psalms With Selected Passages of Scripture, and Ancient Hymns, Pointed for Chanting_? 



> *Church of Scotland, General Assembly, The Scottish Prose Psalter Being The Authorized Version of the Psalms with Selected Passages of Scripture, and Ancient Hymns, Pointed for Chanting, With Accompanying Chants. For Use in Churches, by Authority of the General Assembly of the Church of Scotland, 2nd edition (London: T. Nelson and Sons, Paternoster Row, Edinburgh and New York, 1906) and ( Crown Rights Book Company, 2003).
> "Since Christ is the Second Person of the Trinity, the hymns and laments of the psalms are directed to Him as to the Father and the Spirit. Jesus is both a singer of the psalms (Heb. 2:12 [Psalm 22:22]) and the focus of their interest. We can sing to Him our praise, tell Him our complaints and petitions, and thank Him for His goodness. We extol Him as our King, rest our confidence in Him, and look to Him as the embodiment of God's wisdom." -- "The Book of Psalms," The Reformation Study Bible, pp. 754, 755
> Have you ever planned to sing through The Book of Psalms with your spouse or with your family? Here is your psalter: The Scottish Prose Psalter.
> The writer knows of no psalter truer to the literal translation of the Word of God, short of pointing The Book of Psalms from Young's Literal Translation of the Holy Bible, which preserves the Hebrew and Greek grammatical structure, or short of taking 15 years out of one's life to learn the original Hebrew and Greek, which, of course, is not necessary.
> ...


----------

